
Coronavirus Insights by Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg [video] - tarruda
https://youtu.be/p_AyuhbnPOI
======
tarruda
According to this study [1], more than 68,000 deaths attributable to flu
epidemics were estimated in the winter of 2013/2014 and 2016/2017, which would
give an average of 34k deaths per year attributable to flu-like diseases.

To me (someone that has very little knowledge on the subject), the arguments
by Dr. Wolfgang make sense. I hope an expert can comment on his arguments.

[1]
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S120197121...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1201971219303285)

